

How to Prepare Your Family for Entrepreneurship - jasonlynes
http://www.inc.com/guides/201102/how-to-prepare-your-family-for-entrepreneurship.html

======
edw519
_5\. Hold regular family meetings....There should be scheduled, structured
family meetings with a written agenda._

Ugh. I think I'd rather have my old job back.

~~~
shaggyfrog
I'm sure six year-olds love the idea of having to sit down for half an hour
and listening to mom and dad talk about cashflow. You can even get them a copy
of "Robert's Rules of Order (for Kids!)".

------
marklabedz
>>4\. Talk openly with family members.

For those with family, talking with them openly should be #1 - before taking
the plunge. Unless everyone (esp the spouse/significant other) is on board,
you'll sacrifice the relationship or spend too much time trying to patch it.

------
acconrad
How do you guys do the whole "make time for your family" thing? Thankfully I'm
young enough right now where I only have a girlfriend, but I love her and I
want to make sure I fit time in to be with her. How do you guys tackle that
balancing act?

~~~
jasonlynes
i'm 32 and i'm married with 4 kids. i eat dinner with the family 5-6 nights a
week, and am always there at night to wrestle and tuck the kids in. then i'm
back to work til 4am or so. also i make a point to take my wife out every
weekend. helps keep things sane.

~~~
acconrad
But that ISN'T balance. Eventually your health will degrade from (presumably)
chronic lack of sleep. There just are not enough hours in a day :(

